# Alliancetech Flave 22 Evo



## M.Adhir (5/10/19)

Starting a little thread for this new rda. 
Amine and the team at Alliancetech have taken a while to release this- I'm hoping the extra R&D and prototype testing time have paid off. 

If its predecessor, the Flave 22 is anything to go by, these should be a sure winner as well.

From the look of the design it seems it will be a bit more restrictive than the original Flave 22, no complaints there. 

So far it has launched in a standard SS, as well as a Black Edition, which appears to be a fully black cerakoted version.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (5/10/19)

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/10/19)

Restrictive airflow, I am in. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (5/10/19)

Looks good thanks @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/10/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Restrictive airflow, I am in.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I'll keep one and sell one. Just not sure which one I want yet so I ordered both.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/19)

I missed the Flave22

How did the Flave22 compare airflow wise with the Hadaly?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I'll keep one and sell one. Just not sure which one I want yet so I ordered both.


You have my number

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/19)

For those interested to buy here is the link. I am going to pass on this as i love the OG flave22 alot with its open air design. Maybe later but for now i am happy with 3 in my collection.

http://www.alliancetechvapor.fr/en/accueil/233-flave-22-evo-ss-batch-1.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (5/10/19)

Silver said:


> I missed the Flave22
> 
> How did the Flave22 compare airflow wise with the Hadaly?


tad bit more airy than the Hadaly. 
Totally different airflow though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (7/10/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Restrictive airflow, I am in.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


i watched a video earlier today on this rda.
Its a restricted DL for sure. Really looking forward to it arriving now.


----------



## M.Adhir (9/10/19)

So my package arrived today. 
Built one of them. 
Simple dual fused clapton for.replay to work (AS core / Ni80 outer). Build was extremely easy to get in, they have improved the screws since theI original flave 22's. 

Some Unicorn Frappe on the Royal Wicks (complex juice is a great way for me to see if an atty works for me).

My verdict so far is that the Evo 22 is nothing short of amazing. Flavour is totally on point. Doesn't overheat. Airflow and draw are closer to a restricted DL (with both slots open), and noticeably tighter with one slot open. 

Will see how it goes tomorrow - but so far I think I'm not putting this back on the shelf for a long time to come.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tai (9/10/19)

@M.Adhir, is the drip tip still proprietary?


----------



## M.Adhir (10/10/19)

Tai said:


> @M.Adhir, is the drip tip still proprietary?



It is. I noticed the standard flave 22 tip fits (less restrictive). I have previously bought the flush fit 510 adapters from them so have never seen an issue with the OEM tips as a result.


----------



## Tai (10/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> It is. I noticed the standard flave 22 tip fits (less restrictive). I have previously bought the flush fit 510 adapters from them so have never seen an issue with the OEM tips as a result.


Thanks for the reply - enjoy it bud


----------

